# [Contest] Batch DPG logo



## hondje1 (May 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone​
I want to ask you all to take a simple look on my project

http://gbatemp.net/threads/batch-dpg-official-thread-by-invasi0n.343885/#post-4629636

I want to ask you people to design a logo for it.

You can send your logo designs to:
[email protected]
Or by Starting Conversation

Thanks the winner gets in the about and in the changelog

~Invasi0n

The Contest ends untill we have more than 5 designers and waited 24 hours after it


----------



## Boriar (May 2, 2013)

Oh nijad !
I posted my logo on the official thread: http://gbatemp.net/threads/batch-dpg-official-thread-by-invasi0n.343885/#post-4629823


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 3, 2013)

Do you have any criterias, what the logo should include?


----------



## hondje1 (May 4, 2013)

MegaAce™ said:


> Do you have any criterias, what the logo should include?


Nope only that there must stand Batch DPG


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 5, 2013)

Here's a collection of ideas for the logo. 



Spoiler


----------



## hondje1 (May 5, 2013)

MegaAce™ said:


> Here's a collection of ideas for the logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I decided to let you pass and get against Boriar
I like the second third and last
Maybe i gonna use that too as image for the thread

~TheShadowMoses


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 5, 2013)

hondje1 said:


> I decided to let you pass and get against Boriar
> I like the second third and last
> Maybe i gonna use that too as image for the thread
> 
> ~TheShadowMoses


 
If there's anything that doesn't exactly fit in these designs, just mention it and I'll look into it to improve them. 

If you decide for one of them, I can supply you with high res pictures of it for your use.


----------

